# 2012 Bowtech bows!



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Are being released at 9:00pm Central time tonight! 

I'll get the names and pics up soon.

:wink::thumbs_up


----------



## gard30 (Mar 19, 2010)

its about time every other mfg has there 2012 bows on the shelf is it just me or does anyone else think its rediculous and last year the didnt release the invasoin til january i mean come on?


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Can't wait!


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

im guessing the flagship bow is called the insane. last year they said the invasion is now and they came out with the invasion. now the 2012 bowtech ad in my mags say "contain the insane." it looks like possibly a deflexed riser again and maybe a new cam.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

boooooooooooooo :tongue:


----------



## beastyjames23 (Sep 10, 2011)

Cant wait!


----------



## fryedaddy (Apr 8, 2007)

TheHunter831 said:


> Are being released at 9:00pm Central time tonight!
> 
> I'll get the names and pics up soon.
> 
> :wink::thumbs_up




looks like that added more time to the clock.... lame!!!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> boooooooooooooo :tongue:


Why don't you like bowtechs?


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Why don't you like bowtechs?


Cause he shoots a Hoyt he's jealous


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

WOW!!!! are we sirious well thats makes me mad i really wanted to see it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

I do give props though because now every one is talking about it so good way of advertisement though. but still mad


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

that ticks me off. ;P


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Why don't you like bowtechs?


I have just never liked the design of them, or how they shoot. just my preference. 



parkerd said:


> Cause he shoots a Hoyt he's jealous


hoyt and mathews fer lyfeeee!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow, the only new thing they put on their sight is the Assassin SD. Whoopeedy doo

Edit: Never mind...did they always have an Assassin SD; I can't remember?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

isaacdahl said:


> Wow, the only new thing they put on their sight is the Assassin SD. Whoopeedy doo
> 
> Edit: Never mind...did they always have an Assassin SD; I can't remember?


I think they've had it out for a while, like within the last month or two. But don't quote me on that. As far as I know, though, it's just a heartbreaker with a more manly name. Which is just an assassin with short cams.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Sighting In said:


> I think they've had it out for a while, like within the last month or two. But don't quote me on that. As far as I know, though, it's just a heartbreaker with a more manly name. Which is just an assassin with short cams.


Ahh, I see. Kinda funny but still is a good move on there part if you ask me. I now of some people that liked the heartbreaker but shied away from it because of the name.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

guess we'll have to wait until january.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

January it is.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Well never mind than:angry: I guess I'll have to make another thread in January.


----------



## roygarcia54 (Jan 4, 2012)

*destroyer 350*

any one looking to sell a RH 2011 destroyer 350 60-70#?


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

The insanity looks sweet anybody elses opinions


----------



## bowtechman98 (Nov 23, 2011)

It looks just like the invasion to me but I was looking at the specs online and it shoots 355 fps


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

What he said... Does Bowtechg usally hit there IBO I know Bear hardly ever does...


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

to me i dont see how their gonna milk 355 out of that 32 ata 6 inch brace bow.....wow


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

They did it... I got to shoot it yesterday.. It's sweet in my opinion. It's like the invasion except with speed like the destroyer. It's priced the same as the invasion. They have a 32 and a 35 at a. I shot the 32 and was impressed


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

im gonna shoot it but not really liking it so far. havent really liked bowtechs bows after i had my D350. i try the bowtechs every year wanting one but end up with a mathews.


----------

